# My version of a LEER



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

The mechanics of my leer where taken from Jeff Bairds Leer. The design of the Leer is all mine


















Here's a couple of links to him in action.

Leering prop :: LEER PROP video by spiderfreak-photos - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid245.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid245.photobucket.com/albums/gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Leering%20prop/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Leering%20prop/newmuvee001
Leering prop :: leerprop.flv video by spiderfreak-photos - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid245.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid245.photobucket.com/albums/gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Leering%20prop/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Leering%20prop/leerprop


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!! I love it!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Did you bring this to the FL MNT if so I saw it and LOVED IT!! Im totally copying it, well i should say I COPIED it already. Nice job and very creative. YOU ROCK MAN!!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

The movement is great good job. Turtle I dont think you will be the only one coping this.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is great. I want to make a Leer so bad... lotta bang for the buck! I'm voting with T; Spider Rocks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice. I'm impressed with the design, very cool indeed!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job! Definitely going on my to-do list. 69 days left, YIKES!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job Spider (freak) thought I recognized that.
I like the spider on the base too!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I totally love the movement. I would have loved to see it from behind. Great job!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Great Job.

From the photo it looks like you are hard at work. Whats next?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice...now I want one


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm tellin' y'all.... Spider totally raised the bar on that prop for all of us at the FL haunters M&T. We just kinda drooled over it for a long time. EXCELLENT prop!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome!!!

Is there a how-to? Cause I have a wiper motor that I think would work beautifully for this.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I would love to see your how to on this prop.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Kinda hard doing a how-to on here for me. I like to use a lot of pics and on here you are only allowed so many. I have a how-to On another forum but don't think they would like it much if I sent you there. Will figure something out and post one here as soon as possible.


----------

